# She is eating charcoal !!



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

Apparently, the last people who lived here dumped their used charcoal brickettes in an obscure spot on the property. Piper has discovered them and ate a few!!

I only noticed because there are bits of charcoal on the path, and her tongue was black. 

The next time I let her out I followed her to the "stash." 

Here is my question: Can eating charcoal hurt her?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I am not a vet, but I think it depends...if there is lighter fluid of anything else on them, maybe. I am not sure about anything else. 

I would call your vet this morning and ask to be on the safe side.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Charcoal like that usually has lighter fluid and other additives like borax and sodium nitrate to make it burn better that would be dangerous. Just look at a bag in the store and what's in it. I would be out there cleaning it up. And calling the vet in case she ate enough of it to hurt her. 

Now, regular burnt wood, like after a campfire where you didn't add anything to the wood, that wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Charcoal is the #1 ingredient in Peptobysmol (sp?) and other upset stomach medication. As everyone else mentioned, unless there is lighter fluid on it, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont know, but I'd probably go shovel it up, just in case.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

If she's eating charcoal, I would take her to the vet. It's an indication of stomach upsets, like cats eating a lot of grass (or dogs eating grass for that matter). It helps to prevent diarrhea and calm upset stomachs.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Everyday Miracles said:


> If she's eating charcoal, I would take her to the vet. It's an indication of stomach upsets, like cats eating a lot of grass (or dogs eating grass for that matter). It helps to prevent diarrhea and calm upset stomachs.


The eating grass thing is a myth, really. Dogs eat grass because dogs eat grass. They may have an upset stomach, but there is no proof. Same with Piper eating charcoal...my guess is she found something and decided to eat it...Gracie tries to eat rocks, walnut shells left by squirells, dirt, hair...anything she can find.

I still stick by my original advice--call the vet. Maybe take some of the charcoal with you to have it tested/looked at.

Let us know what is going on. I hope all is okay!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Everyday Miracles said:


> If she's eating charcoal, I would take her to the vet. It's an indication of stomach upsets, like cats eating a lot of grass (or dogs eating grass for that matter). It helps to prevent diarrhea and calm upset stomachs.


Activated charcoal used in medical applications for poisonings (or in a capsule form for OTC treatment) is different in composition and additives than charcoal briquettes used in grilling. Plus people have a tendancy to douse them in lighter fluid to light them quickly.


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

The briquettes were not burned. It looks as though someone disposed of whatever was left in the bottom of a bag.

Piper tries to eat pretty much everything... dirt, rocks, slugs, beetles, you name it.

I have since gone and removed said briquette pile from my yard, of course. 

Waiting to hear back from Vet. Since they didn't tell me to bring her in, I am thinking this is not serious.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

PiperPuppy said:


> Piper tries to eat pretty much everything... dirt, rocks, slugs, beetles, you name it.


Looks like your dog is part goat, too 

Glad that the vet isn't overly concerned. I agree...sounds like a good thing.


----------



## bartleby (Aug 18, 2010)

When my pup was between 8 weeks and six months he kept eating chunks of charcoal which had escaped from the grill. We only use natural hardwood charcoal (I hate the chemical flavors from manufactured charcoal,) so I never worried about the charcoal poisoning him. His habit tended to freak out people who came over for cookouts, however. I assume, based on the fact that you can buy charcoal flavored dog biscuits, that other people must have dogs that enjoy the taste of charcoal.


----------

